# Hello from guglielmo



## gugliel (Jun 3, 2005)

Just found this place, recognize many friends from ... other places. Looking forward to much discussion about samples and music and orchestration. 

guglielmo


----------



## José Herring (Jun 3, 2005)

Good to see you here man.

I'm looking forward to hearing more of your compositions. I like the welcome break from the hollywood style.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## Chrislight (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello from VI! :D Glad you found your way here - enjoy!


----------



## elith (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome to VI :D


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Gugliel,

Welcome aboard. Glad you found the forum. 

I wonder how many others haven't discovered it yet?


----------



## José Herring (Jun 3, 2005)

synergy543 said:


> Hey Gugliel,
> 
> Welcome aboard. Glad you found the forum.
> 
> I wonder how many others haven't discovered it yet?



Patience synergy. One by one, they will come.

:wink: Jose


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome Guglielmo,

See you around the forums!! VIC is a coool place. We even have our own COOP Orchestral sample lib project going... 8)

There has been some discussions about the tuning of this lib lately... :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome to VI man - see you around the forums!


----------



## gugliel (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome,all. Jose, your 'disappearance' at Northernsounds was one of the clues that it was time to look around for another online place! Synergy, there are probably more to come. Hans, I might start preaching about melodyne if the subject turns to tuning these days ...


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jun 4, 2005)

Ey mate,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Gugliel - welcome onboard. Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## gugliel (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome from the Netherlands contingent, too!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 4, 2005)

Bienvenue, Gugliel. Enjoy this place, I'm sure you will (spoken like Yoda). :lol:


----------

